# Music Video shot on Canon 5D2 MkII



## minkster (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey everyone! I would like you guys to check out this music video which was shot on a Canon 5D2 MkII.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-o-mtUb2LU&feature=channel_page&fmt=22"]YouTube - You Can't Say This on Demo Tapes - Solo For Dolo[/ame]







It was edited by me on a Macbook Pro using Final Cut.

The cinematography was done by Pat Furey (Pat Furey Photography)

And the music was composed by Chris Cerchio (SOLO FOR DOLO [music video now up!!!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads)


*** There is some foul language in the video, you've been warned! ***


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 4, 2009)

Not my kind of music, but the video looks well done.


----------



## inTempus (Apr 8, 2009)

Great shooting and editing.  Nicely done.


----------



## minkster (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the feedback!


----------

